# Des Moines police officer: Sean Wissink



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Off-duty Iowa officer killed in crash*

Des Moines Register
By Tom Alex
A Des Moines police officer was killed this morning in a traffic accident while driving into the city to catch a plane to New Mexico.
Sean Wissink, 35, was one of several Metro Star tactical officers who planned to attend training sessions on weapons of mass destruction.
The crash occurred about 3:30 a.m. today on Iowa Highway 141 north of Grimes. Officials said he may have swerved to avoid a deer.
Wissink has been a police officer since the summer of 1997. He was alone in his sport utility vehicle when the crash occurred.
A press conference will be held later this morning at the police station.



*Iowa Officer Killed in Crash Driving to Work*












IBS/KCCI

Officer Sean Wissink

For the first time in three decades, a Des Moines police officer was killed in the line of duty. 
Police said Senior Officer Sean Wissink, 35, was on his way to work when he swerved to miss a deer, causing a fatal car crash along Highway 141 just one mile north of Grimes. 
Wissink was a 10-year veteran of the Des Moines Police Department. 
An off-duty Windsor Heights police officer happened to be driving along Highway 141 at about 3:30 a.m. Sunday when he spotted an SUV in a ditch. 
He called 911 and when police got to the scene, they realized the person inside was Wissink. 
Wissink was headed to work. He had a flight to catch to New Mexico at 6:30 a.m. He and several other members of the Metro Star tactical unit were supposed to spend the week at a U.S. Department of Homeland Security training seminar. 
Police said that on his way, Wissink swerved --- possibly to miss a deer -- hit a guardrail and the police SUV he was driving in rolled down the steep embankment. Dykstra said he was wearing his seat belt at the time. 
He was airlifted to Iowa Methodist Medical Center where doctors later pronounced him dead. 
"Shaun was a special person and he was like a brother," said Des Moines police spokesman Sgt. Todd Dykstra as he choked back tears. 
He spoke at a news conference early Sunday morning. 
"As we have lost one of our own," he said. 
Des Moines police chaplain Mark Stockburger spent the morning with Wissink's fellow officers. Many of them gathered at the hospital. 
"You hear a lot about when people pass away how good they were, but when it came to Sean, he was liked by everyone," Stockburger said. 
"He's going to be sorely missed and truly our hearts and prayers go to his family, but they should find comfort in knowing they're not alone," Dykstra said. 
Before becoming a police officer, Wissink worked for the Polk County Sheriff's Office for a couple of years. 
Wissink grew up in Ankeny. He is survived by his wife and two young children. 
It's been 30 years since a Des Moines officer was killed in the line of duty. 
Des Moines police said Dennis Hill, 30, was shot to death on August 28, 1977, when he and his partner responded to a call of reports that shots had been fired. He had been an officer with Des Moines Police Department for five years.

News From: *kcci.com*


----------

